# Is It Really Over?



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is it really over? I can't believe how fast it went by&#8230;

Just yesterday, I thought was the beginning; how time does fly.


Tomorrow is the start of a new school year; its back to the books&#8230;

I can't wait to see all the smiling faces, and a few dirty looks!



Fall is approaching and summer will be gone&#8230;

No more talk of colors; Havana, Russet or Fawn.


Me, I'll be working on reading, science and math&#8230;

There won't be a moment to even give the Outback a bath.



There will be no time at all to post, see, and poke fun&#8230;

For I will have to wait till the weekend to get my reading done.



I thought I'd end the summer with one last hooray&#8230;









But. I fear the "Moderators" will say&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. NO WAY!










See ya all around the "Board Index" 

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...and you guys say I have too much time on my hands?

Nice work MaeJae...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Maejae's poem is really nice
I just had to read it twice!

She is right the summer went
I barely had a chance to pitch a tent.

We made three trips and time is short
the fall weekends we'll try to court!

*Before long the north winds will come
the summer season will soon be done

The cold wind blows in the pine tree tall
Leaves will change and begin to fall

Autumn is upon us, the forest's color bright
the frost will touch the longer night

The snow will come with its winter chill 
The mountain capped, icy still

Soon again we will count the days 
til' spring comes with sunny rays

and the Leaves will rustle in the warm summer breeze........ 
*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

VERY NICE !!! Enjoy it while its still here !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What is this change of seasons you talk about?? 
Our camping season here in So Calif is just beginning for us








Got 3 trips planned for October, November and February


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What is this change of seasons you talk about??
> Our camping season here in So Calif is just beginning for us
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah........................whatever!









.

.

.

Although here in Michigan _we_ have a LOT of fun in the snow!!!!!








(did I just say that?)

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> What is this change of seasons you talk about??
> Our camping season here in So Calif is just beginning for us
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah........................whatever!









.

.

.

Although here in Michigan _we_ have a LOT of fun in the snow!!!!!








(did I just say that?)

MaeJae















[/quote]u
Glad to hear that, MaeJae. We'll be sure to send our _guaranteed_ excess to MI !!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> What is this change of seasons you talk about??
> Our camping season here in So Calif is just beginning for us
> 
> 
> ...


All I have to say is







Phhhhhhhhttttttttttt!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah good ridden Summer and hello camping season. I make more trips after summer is over. I love winter and the rain, it just doesn't not rain enough here for me. There is nothing better than camping in the rain!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Yeah good ridden Summer and hello camping season. I make more trips after summer is over. I love winter and the rain, it just doesn't not rain enough here for me. There is nothing better than camping in the rain!


I'll bet!
In a hard sided TT who cares! ...It's not a leaky tent!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> What is this change of seasons you talk about??
> Our camping season here in So Calif is just beginning for us
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah........................whatever!









.

.

.

Although here in Michigan _we_ have a LOT of fun in the snow!!!!!








(did I just say that?)

MaeJae















[/quote]

*I love the snow and cold. I mean I love to hear about it. Heck here in the Valley, that's way way North of the Skipper, there are some days when it doesn't even get to 50. Seriously. I mean just try walking on the beach in December when it's only 49 degrees. Oh and we had snow once. I think it was in the mid 1990's. I was going to take a picture but it was gone by the time I got the camera out. *


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck going back to school! We will all miss you regularly scheduled antics









Bill


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Grunt0311 said:


> Good luck going back to school! We will all miss you regularly scheduled antics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> Good luck going back to school! We will all miss you regularly scheduled antics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 
x3









[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Just around the corner in MN










Brrrr!

bbwb


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

..Thanks!!!









MaeJae


----------

